# Champions League: Man City v Real Madrid team news



## FTN (Apr 26, 2022)

*Champions League* match day team news: Man City v Real Madrid.

*Man City* with defensive concerns. Cancelo suspended. Stones & Walker doubtful. 

*Real Madrid* with doubts over Alaba, Mendy & Casemiro, but have rested for 3 more days than City.


----------

